# Serious flaw



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

]I have a bone sticking out of the bottom of my neck .
*This is a serious flaw*

Someone looked at it and called me an alien ..


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Stupid bones


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

The pic isn't showing up..
Wait for it


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks normal


----------



## NCL (Jun 9, 2013)

A file can fix that!


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a lack if cervical curve.
I get headaches and my neck always hurts
It sucks

Help!


----------



## Rolling Girl (Nov 27, 2013)

Don't listen to people. It looks fine to me.


----------



## Irvy (Nov 27, 2013)

let your hair hang below your neck


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

If you're worried about it, have a doctor look at it. The person who called you an alien was probably just trolling.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Thats minor. Plus I think its normal anyway, I have the same think on the back of my neck. **** the person who called you an alien, if thats alien to them then they need to pull their head out of their arse. It if causes you discomfort or pain then go to a doctor about it if not then whats the worry?

also im not belittling you but from your post in my thread, you need to take that advice. You gave good advice, now take it yourself please and stop worrying over a minor little thing like that, this might sound cliched but nobody is perfect.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

I already had a doctor look at it
I have straightening of the spine in my neck-
There is supposed to be a curve there .
It's not just a cosmetic thing it causes me pain


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Well if it truly needs to be fixed, because of pain, then I hope that happens. In terms of aesthetics there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Double Entendre (Nov 22, 2013)

Mine looks like that too, I've never had any neck problems or headaches though.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Tinydancer20 said:


> ]I have a bone sticking out of the bottom of my neck .
> *This is a serious flaw*
> 
> Someone looked at it and called me an alien ..


How come your neck is so big at the bottom and skinny at the top. That is freskish.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

was wondering what you would come up with next. :clap


----------



## Todd99 (Nov 15, 2012)

I would make sure it gets taken care of because of the pain not because you "look like and alien".You look fine.


----------



## Sonnyboy (Dec 8, 2011)

I have the same thing at the base of my neck. Everyone has a bulge from a vertibrae at the base of their neck.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

break it


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

be careful with that. an alien might pop out of there.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Elad said:


> break it


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

U break it


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I'll grind it down for you. But you gotta like me lick it first ;p

Some people are born with a tail bone at the top of their buttcrack.

I got the same bone at my neck it just down lower cause I'm bigger. It closer to my back.


----------



## aidenmoore (Aug 10, 2013)

Not sure what am I suppose to look at. I only see a normal looking neck. ;o


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Tinydancer20 said:


> ]I have a bone sticking out of the bottom of my neck .
> *This is a serious flaw*
> 
> Someone looked at it and called me an alien ..


What flaw? Now show me your pretty face lol.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

i have that too..


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It's called upper cross syndrome, I have it too. I have really bad nerve pain and headaches from it.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

I feel like this woman


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Surely walking up straight would have it nearly unnoticeable? I mean you have bent your head forward in the pic to show it.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

If it causes you pain, definitely get some help for that. They have treatment like neck exercises and stretching you can do, even machines. Look up physicians diagnostics and rehab, or a clinic where they treat chronic back problems (including neck pain). 
I have a crooked back too and it sucks to be in pain.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

So I'm pretty most people have this. I guess we can be neck twins though, if you like.










That was difficult to take. Anyway, Yeah.


----------

